# Ford Mustang



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Somebody has a new Mustang sat in the carpark at work. It's certainly a head-turner, and not as big as I was expecting. It's the same size as the big mercs and beemers.

We had a good laugh when we found out it was a 2.3 4-pot "ecoboost". But then we found out the price, ~£30k list price and it still produces 300bhp with around 200gCO2/km. It now seems like a pretty sensible purchase!

What are the options in the 4-door saloon/coupe arena with that sort of power for that low price, new? Audi, BMW and Merc you're looking at a good £15K extra, sure they're premium brands, but the other brands don't really push into that area. There's a fair bit in the hot-hatch range, Golf R, Focus RS, Civic R etc. But these are a completely different style of "smaller" car.

The only thing I've come up with so far is an Insignia VXR, but being a big V6 the CO2 is much higher (and so tax).


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Dash said:


> Somebody has a new Mustang sat in the carpark at work. It's certainly a head-turner, and not as big as I was expecting. It's the same size as the big mercs and beemers.
> 
> We had a good laugh when we found out it was a 2.3 4-pot "ecoboost". But then we found out the price, ~£30k list price and it still produces 300bhp with around 200gCO2/km. It now seems like a pretty sensible purchase!
> 
> ...


And it comes with artificial engine noise, so you think your driving it's bigger brother!

Lovely looking car, i'd have one all day long!


----------



## Ex Evo Dave (Jan 26, 2016)

It's cool they're doing them in RHD now, I'd have to have a V8 if I was going to have one in the future though, 4 pot in a mustang just doesn't seem right to me lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes but the emissions and mpg of the v8 are horrendous. 
But it sure does sound nice.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

To be fair, even the Mk3 TT has a speaker in it to make the engine sound nice.

That said, I had a butchers in the back as I left work. Put it this way, the back of the TT looks spacious in comparison. So whilst it's a big car, it's a sports coupe more like a TT - but still, it's 10 grand cheaper than the equivalent TTS.


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

I think they do a V6 engine? I'd have that one. Lovely looking car.


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

V6 is USA only. If you wan't one you will need to import it but will obviously be left hand drive.

UK spec is either 2.3 eco boost or V8.

With fuel prices what they are over here i'm surprised they don't offer the V6 option.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Was passing my local Ford dealer yesterday so I popped in and they had a V8 Mustang convertible in the showroom. Looked fabulous although I don't think black is the best colour for it. Seats were really snug and comfy in ivory and black perforated leather. Internal surfaces were quite good although I wasn't struck by the flashy chrome effect switches etc.
I'd say it was similar to the A5 convertible size wise but despite that the leg room for the rear seats is no more than the TT and the boot isn't very big either. God knows where all the space goes! :lol: Under the bonnet I guess.
19" wheels on 40 profile tyres is a good idea. Noticed the road tax was £1100  
Talking to the salesman he reckoned urban mpg was about 13 mpg - Wow - and having established that I wasn't in the market for one he started telling me that it doesn't drive well on UK urban streets, especially with the potholes etc. and the handling isn't great either. Still a massive head-turner though and at a very reasonable price.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Does that £1100 road tax include that 1st year showroom tax that hefty engines and 4x4s attracted?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Turns out this one is a fleet vehicle, so the drivers opinion was pretty impartial. His opinion was that it's a pretty good car, especially for the price. His main comment was that how comfortable the ride was compared to european sports-cars with firm suspension.

I guess that explains the handling thing isn't going to be great, not sure about the potholes though. That said, I've got a MK1 TT which tries to cripple me every time there is a pot-hole.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

benbuhagiar said:


> I think they do a V6 engine? I'd have that one. Lovely looking car.


Drove a rental one in US this summer - don't bother - the 3.7L V6 is gutless and noisy (in the wrong way!). Less power and torque than the 2.3 Ecoboost

They only keep that one going for the rental market in the US - the V8 sells and 2.3 keeps Europe happy and economy average looking good.

Other than the engine; very nice to drive and good kit - did 3500 miles in 10 days.


----------

